# 3M ColorQuartz Crystals



## aeri (Sep 9, 2007)

http://solutions.3m.com/wps/portal/3M/en_US/ColorQuartz/HomePage/Products/Crystals/

Anybody sell these in Toronto? Having trouble finding leads anywhere...


----------



## Shattered (Feb 13, 2008)

Sorry to say, but I researched this one a few times. Most distributors are located in BC or Calgary. 

Your best bet would be one of two things; 

1. Call the listed distributors and see if they have a contact near your locations. Usually they will, but it takes time as most sales monkeys don't like selling one or two bags... 

2. Start calling pool supply stores in the area and see if they can get it for you. Again, time and luck will be a factor.

Edit: Sorry forgot option 3: The PriceNetwork had some for sell a while back, you could check there.


----------



## Mr Fishies (Sep 21, 2007)

I wanted the black T grade version and looked for a long time before giving up. Similar to Shattered, I found "close" sources in NY state and Manitoba with shipping costs that made it a wallet harikari.

You can find the S grade (small particles) in the GTA (Woodbridge) at Durock.com, but I looked for a long time and was not able to locate any T grade size anywhere in the Southern Ontario area except some guy on Price Network who has some leftovers from a skid bought as a club mass order - but his prices make the stuff cost about as much as Eco Complete pound for pound.

If you do find a local source, please post your success.


----------



## aeri (Sep 9, 2007)

Thanks for the prompt reply...although mine isn't.

I think I know who you're referring to. Does anyone know the average retail price per bag?

Perhaps I'll give a call to Durock and see if they have or can order. S grade is still better than the tiny sand that I currently have.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Durock usually have them during spring time, Fall is an odd time to be looking for the stuff as it's usually left over that didn't sell the whole summer.
The problem with Durock is that they don't have a lot of customers looking for this stuff. So as a result, they only order if there is a sizable number of request.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## gunnerx (Mar 20, 2008)

I bought 3 bags of black S grade 3M Colorquartz from Durock. Ended up I only needed 2 bags. The 2 bags was more than enough for a 120g 6f tank. They have other colours but they were out of them when I was there. However, I wanted black anyways.


----------



## sunjwd (May 31, 2007)

Hi, how was it cleaning your S grade?
Some people have reported black oily crud that takes forever to wash.
Since I live in Vaughan and would get mine from DuRock as well, I am
particularly interested in your experience.


----------



## gunnerx (Mar 20, 2008)

It didn't take me too long to rinse out the sand. However, there was still some sludge that appear on the surface of the water after I put it in. However, at that time, I was using an overflow/skimmer which took care of all that sludge. After a week or so, it was all gone.


----------



## aeri (Sep 9, 2007)

Contacted 3M sales office.

Durock has the s-grade's available of any colours, from $30-$40 per 50lbs bag depending on colour. (Open weekdays and Sat 7-2)
http://www.durock.com/

SCP Distributors has the t-grades available of some colours in stock (can order), in the same price ranges. (Open weekdays 8-5)
http://www.vmpumpcompany.com/pumps/2001/SCP Distributors Inc/

Both are in Woodbridge.

Hope that helps for anyone else looking. I'm still deciding on whether spending that money on sand is worth it.


----------



## endi (Mar 30, 2008)

so durock has the s-grade available in every colour right now? or do we have to order?


----------

